# Tuesday non-fishin



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

cast net may help next time.



(only a joke to all the tree huggers)


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Snatched back to reality.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Snatched back to reality.


Problem is...it was your reality


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

38.2 is something to be proud of


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> 38.2 is something to be proud of



Were not talkin the Noe here...I have a Mitzi with a 50 now, but I was still surprised at the numbers...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Problem is...it was your reality


Ummm, I got nothing. Nice one.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I guess bait is not the answer, ;D better luck next time. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

